# Taking A Dog To The Beach Experience



## Yenko (May 13, 2011)

So my family and I might be going to the beach this summer :laugh: and I really want to take my dog Yenko, is there anything that I should do so I can prepare him for the beach. The beach is only like an 1hr and half from where I live so I'm not worried about the ride, I'm worried about how he'll act once we're in the beach:crazy:. How was you're experience when you took your dog to the beach for the first time?


----------

